# kâat helvası yesem her gün



## Chalk Pot

(quote)
"_kâat helvası yesem her gün - diye düşündü_"​
(from *Nazım Hikmet* - Human Landscapes: Leaving for the Jail)

​Sentence is translated: '_If I could eat sweets(='halva') every day - he thought'

_What is the meaning of the word *kâat *?


----------



## sound shift

I think _kâat _might be an old spelling of _kağı__t_: "paper".


----------



## Chalk Pot

Interesting: maybe the paper _to wrap halva within_? - sometimes foods can earn the name of what it is used to pack (or to cook) them, but this was especially before the use of plastic envelopes. (that poet died in 1963 at 61).

I'd like to add that the italian term for 'paper' - _carta_ - also has derived from old Turkish - _kaghda_ - because it were them they introduced in Europe that invenction from China.


----------



## murattug

not paper wrap
you could see it: http://www.zamora.com.tr/kagit-helva-arasi-dondurma 
an example found via google image search



Chalk Pot said:


> Interesting: maybe the paper _to wrap halva within_? - sometimes foods can earn the name of what it is used to pack (or to cook) them, but this was especially before the use of plastic envelopes. (that poet died in 1963 at 61).
> 
> I'd like to add that the italian term for 'paper' - _carta_ - also has derived from old Turkish - _kaghda_ - because it were them they introduced in Europe that invenction from China.


----------



## Chalk Pot

Nice! Then '*kâat helva*' means '_puff pastry halva_'. But is that *kâat* an old form only, for _kağıt_ ?


----------



## murattug

not old
still in use.


----------



## sound shift

So does _kâat _now mean just "puff pastry", or can it mean "paper"? (The word is not in my small Turkish dictionary.)


----------



## Rallino

For me, _kâat_ is a dialectal pronouncation of _kâğıt_, which can mean puff pastry or a paper.

Edit: In case there are people wondering what a _kâğıt helva__(sı)_ looks like: Click.


----------



## murattug

Kâat=kağıt = paper
There is no paper in "kağıt helvası" 

And also there is no Albanian person in the delicious food called "Arnavut ciğeri"

Those are just traditional names.


----------

